# Cher-Chien Boy Available



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Cheryl has a really cute boy available... he is related to Feather and Ritzy!! (Ritzy just won the 9-12 puppy bitch class at the Nationals and came in 2nd in regular classes!!)
http://www.freewebs.com/cherchien/ 
Here is her website: http://www.freewebs.com/cherchien/

Puppy boy is in Available puppies. Puppy girl is sold.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When I clicked on the link you gave the second Maltese (champion) is Chilly, my Tyler's mom. :wub::wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

babies...LOVE 'em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

almitra said:


> babies...LOVE 'em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup, me too. Why is it, when I have ZERO intention or plans to get a puppy that I cannot resist looking every time someone has a post like this? I swear, it's a sickness, it really is! 

Deb


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb -- I'll join you in the "puppy love" hospital. :heart::heart: I can't resist oohing and aahing, doctor. :blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a cutie pie!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That baby is to die for~~so beautiful. She had gorgeous pups!!!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> That baby is to die for~~so beautiful. She had gorgeous pups!!!!


YES she does :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: ya think I'm a bit biased??? :HistericalSmiley:
and this cutie pie is related to him!!! They share the
same Father! 


Karla


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> When I clicked on the link you gave the second Maltese (champion) is Chilly, my Tyler's mom. :wub::wub:


awwww... I'll bet that was a happy surprise


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwwh CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> When I clicked on the link you gave the second Maltese (champion) is Chilly, my Tyler's mom. :wub::wub:


Susan, who is Tyler's father??

Karla~N~Girlz


----------

